# Best ways to figure out which neighborhood will appreciate



## blackcats (Oct 3, 2016)

We are a foreign service couple who is looking to return to DC for a few years, probably from 2018-2020. We are looking to purchase a home, live there, and then rent it out. DC and Northern Virginia are really expensive, and we would need a place with at least 3-4 bedrooms for our huge family. Luckily, my wife is successful and we probably can afford a place that is 800k-1.3m, for which we can put down what downpayment makes sense (and hopefully leaves us a mortgage that the rent would cover). Here are my questions: 

a.	Is there any objective neutral party I can hire to help my identify neighborhoods that are the best invest with appreciation potential in DC and Northern Virginia? I don’t trust realtors for objective advice, although I love them. 
b.	What should I do to help figure out what neighborhoods hold potential? I just find advice like “research on the internet” but can’t find anything more specific. 
c.	Are there reports or analyses I can buy? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Try an American real estate forum instead of a Canadian financial forum. Also, please don't repost to this thread in a few days saying you found this amazing site that gave you all the information you needed.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

For the geographically challenged, Washington DC is not in Canada. This is the CANADIAN money forum. As a rule, Canadians are not the best source of information about real estate in Washington, DC, USA.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Stop being so unhelpful. 

@blackcats - I have been given the advance information that a really nice property will be vacated in a couple of months. Lovely neighborhood. 

Address:

1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500

You are welcome.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, but mordko, the OP asked with help to "figure out what neighborhoods hold potential". The area you mention will soon be hitting the skids and will probably need a long time to recover.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

try canadian or american or any forum, noone has the capability to tell which neighbourhoods are going to rise relative to others.

just like there are rules in physics, chemistry....there are rules in finance. having such a knowledge and being accurate about it goes against the rules. only scenario is if you could manipulate the market somehow.


----------

